# Firecracker is hurt



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

In case you missed it on my vacation thread, I came home to a very hurt little girl.

We got home from being gone for almost 3 days. I started to do a head count and realized that I was missing 2 does. I started looking around and down by the feeder, I noticed something strange. I went down there and I found Fire, my May 08 Nubian doeling hanging limp from the rebar feeder with her head stuck. I thought for sure that she was dead. I went over there and touched her - no movement. I went to lift her up so I could get her head out and she let out a little noise - oh my she was alive.

I pulled her down and stood her up. She couldn't stand. She was so week. Her front legs swollen and "squishy" but it was dark and couldn't see. Stepped into the moon light - it was blood. I held her so that she could stand and rubbed her belly a bit. 

I took her up to the barn (carrying a 60-70 pound Nubian) and be now she could stand a little but not walk at all. I put her outside the fence and brought her grain and pellets. She started eating (phew!) then I heard hubby come out of the house. I yelled that I had a goat down and asked if he would finish feeding the horses in the other pen for me. He went and fed while I got all my materials together and took her into the house to the bathroom. I took a good look at her.

She has a rub burn behind one ear and her front left leg is a bit mangled. One hole that I will leave along, one hole that is about 2 inches long and 1/2 inch wide down to the bone, and then one bigger gash that is more like someone took a cheese grater over it. Temp 102.0 

We cleaned the area with iodine and flushed the open wounds. Then i loosely wrapped with telfa and wrapped with vet wrap so that it could drain nicely. She stayed in the house in a large kennel and was wonderful. Not a peep out of her. Tonight I am going to shave and suture the large open wound, put on antibiotic cream, and rewrap. Just to let it heal faster. I am going to do the sutures myself. She is on Vit B complex, Pen G (might switch to LA-200), nutridrench and yogurt. 

I put her in with two real nice goats today and she was eating well. She was able to stand herself up this morning so that is a huge improvement.

I will keep you all posted on how this goes. As long as we can keep the infection out - she will be fine!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh my! What a horrible thing to come home to! :hug: Good thing you kept your cool and got her out. 

I would keep her on the Pen G. It always seems to do the trick for me. 

Be careful putting in those stitches, I'm sure she isn't going to be happy about it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no - she won't like it at all - but I refuse to put her under anesthesia for what I can do in less then 5 minutes. It will be so fast and hubby knows how to hold for me real well. Fun part is going to shaving the area - LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

oh man,,that is scary! Poor little Firecracker! Hope she recovers quickly....goodness, bet she won't be doing that anymore!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Firecracker has an excellent mommy to be able to help her the way you have...and will! Let us know how the suturing goes ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Tonight I am going to shave and suture the large open wound, put on antibiotic cream, and rewrap. Just to let it heal faster.


Liz.......... Is there a time period that you can't suture anymore.......... Just wondering? If it is to late to suture? :?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Poor girl...I'm glad it sounds like she's doing a bit better...hopefully she has a smooth recovery.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Allison, I am so sorry! Keep us posted on how she is doing :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sorry that happened! Poor Firecracker! Hope she recovers quickly - she has an awesome caretaker for sure!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats horrible! Lucky you got there in time, and shes gonne be ok.

You said two were missing - is the other ok?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok - well I stopped and picked up the scalpel blade and the suture material.

I unwrapped the bandage and all the draining is complete which is good, but she doesn't have enough tissue to suture the two sides together. So, I shaved around the wound and granulated the edges so that they have blood flow back to them to speed up the healing. I found one more open wound right where the hair stops going to the hoof. She was such a champ through it all!

She is walking alot better today and the leg is warm - so blood flow is going - which is good.

I saw that a comment was asked about suturing. Typically we like to suture within 24 hours of the injury. But with that you REALLY have to granulate the area and get nice healthy skin. Typically we would cut the edges so you have fresh edges to heal together. 

She is still on the Pen G. But question for you - tonight she had a REALLY snotty nose when I got home. Clear snot, but I would pinch the end of her nose and pull slightly away and have a handful of snot...... any ideas on that. She has never had a snotty nose before - actually none of my goats have. Could it be because she was in the house last night? I put her in her kennel - but the kennel is on the porch outside our bedroom door so I can hear her.

Thanks All - I hope she pulls through this!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This morning she is doing better - walked out of her kennel - tried to go down the stairs and went out and ate grass. 

She is doing well.

Should I give her pen twice a day or stay at once a day?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I give it twice a day. 1cc per 10 pounds.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

sorry to hear about fire, she sounds like she is coming along that is good, you mentions missing 2 does, you only mentioned fire did you find the other doe? I am assumming you did and she was ok?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh sorry, yes I found the other one - she was pouting and mad at me for being gone. It was my little Daisie Mae - my pygmy.

Thank you for asking!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, Allison. It was a good thing you got home when you did. It sounds like if you would of been home much later you would not of been so lucky.


Great job on all that you have done for this girl. :clap: I have to laugh, i have a Daisie Mae that does the same thing. They are not spoiled at all.

Did you have someone watching your animals while you were gone? I am so scared to leave for Thanksgiving. I will be gone a week and I am afraid I will be going totally crazy thinking and worrying about them. I am still trying to find someone that I trust enough to take care of all the goats horses, and dogs. :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I saw that a comment was asked about suturing. Typically we like to suture within 24 hours of the injury. But with that you REALLY have to granulate the area and get nice healthy skin. Typically we would cut the edges so you have fresh edges to heal together.


 Thanks for the input ............I was just wondering............... 

As severe as the injury is............I also agree you should give penG 2x a day...........

so glad she is doing better..............  banamine can help with swelling.......if she is swelling..........


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweetgoats - 

We left on Friday early afternoon and I had someone come over late afternoon on Saturday to check on them and then we were home about 6:30 pm on Sunday. Although I really appriciated my friend checking on everyone - I was a little disheartened to find a completely dry water trough when i got home. Not sure how they drank so much water - but I think that it was because of the weather and I put TONS of hay out for them - like more then they were used to.

I will start the pen twice a day - thank you. Do I still give it 1cc per 10# if I give it twice a day?

There is a very little bit of swelling - should I still give the benamine? I have some in powder form from my horse left over - can I use that?


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

Do you vac. with CD+T?

If this were my goat I would definately give a booster shot, especially with this happening on rebar.

Glad to hear she is doing well


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She was vaccinated on 9/28 with her first CD&T (she is 5 months old and was never vaccinated). She is due for her booster on Sunday - so I will go ahead and give it to her now.

Thank you all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Do you vac. with CD+T?
> 
> If this were my goat I would definately give a booster shot, especially with this happening on rebar.


 very good advice ...............tetnus shot should be given.............very important.. :thumbup: I would think she might be alright if she already had her 1st shot of tetnus.....I would give her the booster shot on sunday.............because she already has it in her system and I would think she will be alright with it............ 



> I have some in powder form from my horse left over - can I use that?


 I am not sure about the powder never used it.........it has always been the liquid shot........for me...........
banimine will help with pain and swelling,so it might be a good idea for now...........ask a vet to be sure.................



> I was a little disheartened to find a completely dry water trough when i got home


I am sorry to hear that..................
when you were filling the trough................ were your goats right there .....getting water like they were very thirsty.....if not ..........they probably did not go without it long...........



> I will start the pen twice a day - thank you. Do I still give it 1cc per 10# if I give it twice a day?


 I would think so .........on the dosage.......someone correct me if I am wrong.....or you may ask a vet :shrug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I've had the same problem with people doing chores for us while away, when we get back we usually find some sort of animal dead, which wouldn't have happened if we had been there, thats why I hate to leave, but luckily the last two times we found a real nice lady who also loves animals that will come out and feed water and milk. I'm suer you could find someone, it might just take a while :wink:


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

We are VERY lucky to have my inlaws 2 miles up the road.......they know how important all our animals are to us and they try to take as good care of them as we do. Each time we are going to leave my MIL will come the day before and go thru the whole routine with me, as a refresher. I have also written out every little detail step by step for her. She requested that, which I am glad because then I don't sit and think/worry about what I may have forgotten to tell her.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow, im just now finding this post Im so sorry and so glad you found her when you did. She is a lucky one. As for the snotty nose i would just keep her on the Pen. Im sure she was a bit shocky weakening her immune system. 
keep us posted! I cant imagine finding on like that
beth


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They were a little thirsty - but honestly I didn't pay much attention because of Fire. Now the large trough next to them was all but 6 inches from the top, but only 2 of the 20 in the pen can reach into that on - it is the horse trough. I just don't think she realized that the goaties could not reach into the large one.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thats the dosage my vet told me to give pen G and I've given it like that ever since with great results.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> They were a little thirsty - but honestly I didn't pay much attention because of Fire. Now the large trough next to them was all but 6 inches from the top, but only 2 of the 20 in the pen can reach into that on - it is the horse trough. I just don't think she realized that the goaties could not reach into the large one.


 wow.......... yep she might not of realized that with the trough..........I can't blame you.......Allison ........for being more concerned with your injured girl at the time.......... But now .........you are back home ..........and everyone is........ now going to be taken care of properly...........


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yeppers. She has horses, and never was around goaties except the few times at my house - it was just a pure honest mistake. Unless you are used to the little ones it is a whole new world.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is so true...........Allison.......... :thumbup:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Allison, How is Firecracker doing today? I have though about you because like i said I have to TRY to find someone to take care of my babies. (goats, horses, dogs and cats)


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> Allison, How is Firecracker doing today? I have though about you because like i said I have to TRY to find someone to take care of my babies. (goats, horses, dogs and cats)


You should all move closer to me! That would be the best job EVER! :greengrin: (oh wait I do! For myself anyways.lol)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes..........Allison...........how is Firecracker???


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Fire is doing wonderful. I didn't change her wrap last night, but I will be tonight. Will let you know. She is eating and drinking and walking. I am so happy with her progress!

Allison


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's good to hear Allison! I hope she continues to do well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

great news so far........  .......will pray for a full recovery..... ray:


----------

